# High End HX vs Entry Level DB?



## Stevie-heathie (Jun 21, 2017)

I've got a budget of GBP1100 or so and I'm looking to buy my first (and last!) espresso machine. I know this is a lot of money for a beginner and I'm fortunate to be in this position with a lot of choice. Should I go for a high end HX machine (e.g. Rocket Appartamento / ECM Barista / Profitec 500), or an entry level DB machine (e.g. Expobar Leva DB / Profitec 300 DB)? I like the purity of two boilers with each doing its own job, and I can see the necessity for a cooling flush on an HX machine getting old pretty fast. But space is at a premium and also Im worried that DB machines will take longer to warm up than HX . . .

I'll only be making two or three coffees a day, so plumbed in is not a priority. Smaller is generally better to keep the wife onside. I like classic looks - prefer to avoid digital readouts etc if poss.

Will be paired with either a Mignon or a Ascaso i-steel.

Your thoughts and insights much appreciated, folks.

Best

Steve


----------



## Stevie-heathie (Jun 21, 2017)

Just seen this which was useful https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37548-Expobar-dual-boiler-Vs-Rocket-HX, but any other thoughts grateful received.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Just be aware that a common newbie error is underestimating the impact of the grinder.

The mignon is well regarded but is definitely considered entry level.

The grinder will have a bigger impact than hx v dual boiler.

I have the Lelit Mara PL62, this is a hx, coined as the the most compact e61 type machine. The cooling flush really isn't a biggie at all.

The biggest impact in the cup at the prosumer level is grind quality and good distibution.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Mind you get your post count up and there is a lovely Brewtus just come up for sale...


----------



## Stevie-heathie (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks for advice. After an evening of web surfing I think that actually the Eureka Atom rather than the Mignon will be the grinder.

Best

Steve


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Although good grinder is critical to getting good results, the machine is important because if you want it to be the last machine you get as stated...then you need both.

Either look second hand or save a bit more would be my advice....perhaps just save a little longer.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

DB machine shouldn't take longer than hx - its more about group head and boiler size. So most e61 machines take about same time I'd guess.

Hopefully you've read the other threads - plenty of insight.

Very little about the profitec 300 on here - it looks great to me. Quick heat up time. If you like the looks and aren't often making more than 3 shots at a time (small brew boiler) then spot on


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Think there are a couple of people here with the Pro 300. The quick heat-up time of the Pro-300 is a great selling point.


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

You can get a lot for your money if you are prepared to buy a used machine and if you buy from an enthusiast then it should be in good condition as some are treated like family (maybe even better???) and loved from what I am beginning to see around me.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I have to say that the Profitec 300 looks really nice from the internals point of view, there are good videos by whole latte love at YT and the parts look very solid. The outer design is not especially attractive but still ok. The pump noise seems pretty well damped in available videos.

I like the design of profitec's water tank connection, no hoses dangling around. The parts diagram is also available.

It seems like it should be easy to use and maintain.


----------



## Ktmatt (Jan 5, 2019)

Stevie: have you made up your mind on the machine? I'm in the same position and cannot decide yet which machine to buy...


----------

